# 260 Gallon FOWLR aquarium fish



## jschne06 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have decided to start a 260 gallon, 8 foot fowlr aquarium. My dream tank would include:
1 Emperor Angelfish
1 Blonde Naso Tang
1 Mimic Lemon Peel Tang
1 Pinkface Wrasse
1 Humu Picasso Trigger
1 Dog Face Puffer
1 Hippo Tang
Does anyone see anything wrong with this stock list as far as compatibility and also is that too many fish for this size tank? All suggestions and advice will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the puffer will nip at the angel's fins. Everything else looks ok, depending on when you add them.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I'm no help for that stocking, but OMG thats a huge tank!!!!! First floor im guessing??


----------

